# cloudy water!!!!!!!!!



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

why is my water so f***king couldy?????
i do a water change every week and a half, and i have the recomended amount of filtration for a 1000 gallon and i only have a 90 gallon .... i used the water clear products but it is still cloudy..... i have amonia remover in one of the filters. the only thing i can think of is algae but i cant see any in my tank.... any suggestions?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have sand substrate or gravel? Do you keep the lighting on for an extended amount time during the day? Does the tank get direct sunlight? How much water do you change everytime? Are you overfeeding? What type of filter do you have?

If is very hard to pinpoint the actual problem in these situations. It is somewhat easier with more info.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Do you have sand substrate or gravel? Do you keep the lighting on for an extended amount time during the day? Does the tank get direct sunlight? How much water do you change everytime? Are you overfeeding? What type of filter do you have?
> 
> If is very hard to pinpoint the actual problem in these situations. It is somewhat easier with more info.
> 
> ~Dj


 also, what do u have in the tank and at what size?

how often & what do u feed each day?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

never thought about lighting..... how does it affect water?
i do have dirty fish, piranhas and oscar, butilike i said i do water changes constantly, only a week and a half apar, and my filtration is amazing for my tank. a penguin 170 and 330, a fluval 304 , aqua clear 300 and a undergravel with a powerhead 400.
i feed them twice a day and i used to have brown algae in the tank and i removed all the fake plants that had it on them,,,,, you think there is still some in the tank that i cant see? i heard brown algae creates cloudy water. i didnt test it but i am sure my amonia level is non existent and it is gravel substrate. how does lighting affect it??
should i start turning my lights off? what is a quick fix to my problem ? i would gladly turn my lights off if thats the problem but i am impatient and want a quck fix... if there is something i can buy, like a solution i dont mind paying the $$$


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

mostly krill and ciclid pellets for feeding


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

one more thing...
it isnt crazy cloudy, but it still lacks perfection.
i cannot look at it lengthwise and see everything clearly, for that matter i cannot see a lot of things clearly but it isnt out of hand... i just want water that is more clear


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Does the tank have a "green" color cloudiness? If so, get your Phosphates tested


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Coudyness in tank is sometimes due to amonia levels that are high. If you have had that UGF in there for a while, that might be the cause. Alot of decomposing particles get traped under those plates and stay there. I would test for amonia and see what the level is.

Its hard to say though.

~Dj


----------

